# Decent Pilot OJTs



## maniac779 (21 Aug 2006)

My CoC is starting to ask me where I want OJT come March '07 and I was wondering if anyone out there has been on, or has had buddies who have done some sweet OJTs they wouldn't mind sharing some details about. Also feel free to tell me about the really boring OJTs you might wanna stay away from.

Cheers...


----------



## TheCheez (21 Aug 2006)

What would you say is an ideal OJT for you?
What aircraft do you want to fly?
Where would you like to live?
What do you do for fun?

What I consider to be a great OJT, you might consider to be a nightmare.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Aug 2006)

You could always ask to go to Gagetown, to audit the Infantry Phase III.      ;D


----------



## Oz_ (21 Aug 2006)

I would recommend doing OJT at an operational Sqn.


----------



## pipstah (21 Aug 2006)

I think that mister the cheez  ;D is right...you should try to answer those questions and then we should be able to give you somes places...


----------



## maniac779 (21 Aug 2006)

Well, first of all, I don't really care what I fly. But I'd love to be on the Herc (or C-17s if we get them) or on some equipment close to the boys. (Griffon or Chinook, if we get them)

I'd like to get aquainted with operations at a squadron, so I guess I am curious about what you could end up doing if you were posted to an operational squadron.

I am thinking 436 Sqn in Trenton. (Close to home, which I want right now, high tempo of operations, they operate the Herc in the environment I am interested in, and I have a good buddy who is just about to start the Herc OTU there.)

So let me ammend my question and ask what is it like working OJT for a Squadron and what kind of stuff can you get involved in other than paperwork?


----------



## Loachman (21 Aug 2006)

400 Sqn Borden.


----------



## Crimmsy (21 Aug 2006)

I spent a few months on OJT at 429 Sqn in Trenton prior to the amalgamation with 436. I worked the pilot scheduling desk so it gave me a first hand view of the op tempo. That was my main job; as well I got BSERE, AMT, and the last of my OPMEs out of the way while there and had plenty of time left over for PT. Also, the WASF was looking for platoon commanders at one point and the DCO came to me about it but as I was only going to be around for a short while longer by that time that never went ahead since that was to be a year long duty if I remember correctly.

You'll get the opportunity to go along for local training flights but don't get your hopes up about going on longer trips - my understanding at the time was that the wing had a policy not to pay TD for OJT'ers, and getting a green passport was out of the question. 

As for the town itself, it is nice enough but rather sleepy. I liked being close to Prince Edward County for the biking. Not much of a party atmosphere; you'd have to get to Belleville (or, even better, Kingston) to find any decent bars, if that's your thing.


----------



## J_Muir (22 Aug 2006)

For the people who are doing or have done some OJT:

How much travleing do you get to do? Not talking overseas or anything, but I've heard a number of people say they took weekend trips to the US for certain events etc.

Also, anyone done OJT in Cold Lake?


----------



## jmnavy (22 Aug 2006)

I'm trying to figure out where to do OJT as well.

What would you say is an ideal OJT for you?  Getting to see what a few of the different communities are like (tac hel, jets, sar)
What aircraft do you want to fly? Tac hel
Where would you like to live? Anywhere in Canada.  My french is a little rusty but I'm completely bilingual.
What do you do for fun? Exercise, read, some partying.  I love skiing!

I've seen the list of bases with Griffons on the dnd site.  Of those I've only been to Valcartier and Borden.  Pet seems like a good options to experience what tac hel is like, but I'm open to any ideas/advice.

Thanks!


----------



## J_Muir (22 Aug 2006)

jmnavy said:
			
		

> I'm trying to figure out where to do OJT as well.
> 
> What would you say is an ideal OJT for you?  Getting to see what a few of the different communities are like (tac hel, jets, sar)
> What aircraft do you want to fly? Tac hel
> ...



Ideally, I'd be doing OJT somewhere that has Hornets, as jets will be my first choice (at least right now it is). I live in Calgary right now, enjoy the city life, but wouldnt be opposed to living somewhere smaller. I like the outdoorsman type life, but I also like winding down on (or up) on weekends via pubs/bars/clubs. I'm a huge fitness freak, but i'm sure there are gyms everywhere. I'd wouldnt have a problem living somewhere where French is spoken a lot - it would give me a chance to practice as well as soak in a little French-Canadian culture. Weather-wise, I prefer warm - but if it means being around hornets, I'd live in Siberia.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2006)

J_Muir said:
			
		

> Ideally, I'd be doing OJT somewhere that has Hornets, as jets will be my first choice (at least right now it is). I live in Calgary right now, enjoy the city life, but wouldnt be opposed to living somewhere smaller. I like the outdoorsman type life, but I also like winding down on (or up) on weekends via pubs/bars/clubs. I'm a huge fitness freak, but i'm sure there are gyms everywhere. I'd wouldnt have a problem living somewhere where French is spoken a lot - it would give me a chance to practice as well as soak in a little French-Canadian culture. Weather-wise, I prefer warm - but if it means being around hornets, I'd live in Siberia.



Your going to rapidly find that Hornets are no the be-all-end-all of flying.  What those guys get in a year for flying time, i get in a quarter.  Also, as far as OJT is concerned, dont get too wrapped up into that until you are actualy accepted to be a pilot.  I told you before, along with several others, that you have more pressing things to set your mind to before even getting there.

and finaly.....be careful what you wish for !!


----------



## big bad john (22 Aug 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Your going to rapidly find that Hornets are no the be-all-end-all of flying.  What those guys get in a year for flying time, i get in a quarter.  Also, as far as OJT is concerned, dont get too wrapped up into that until you are actualy accepted to be a pilot.  I told you before, along with several others, that you have more pressing things to set your mind to before even getting there.
> 
> and finaly.....be careful what you wish for !!



I do hear that Bagotville is kind of nice in the winter, lots of night life.


----------



## J_Muir (22 Aug 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> I told you before, along with several others, that you have more pressing things to set your mind to before even getting there.



I know I do - the previous poster just asked, so I told him what I would like in a perfect world. It's like asking me what I'd do with 5 million dollars. Do I have it? No. Do I know what I'd do with it if I did, you bloody bet I do!

And like I said, right now, as a complete virgin to flying, I find jets extremely fascinating. Will my viewpoints change when I get through some of the training? Quite possibly. I just plan on enjoying every hour I spend in the air and whatever happens after that was meant to be.


----------



## Loachman (22 Aug 2006)

J_Muir said:
			
		

> I just plan on enjoying every hour I spend in the air


I haven't.

"It's better to be down here wishing that you were up there than up here wishing that you were down there."


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Aug 2006)

I can appreciate your dilemma;  "oh me, oh my, wherever shall I go for the summer to zip around in an airplane at ludicrous speeds?"  Kinda like a choice I had once....All summer in Gagetown supporting CFSME, or all summer in Gagetown driving APCs for CTC... decisions, decisions.


----------



## Magravan (23 Aug 2006)

My understanding was that it would be a good idea to consider the OJT time... Because you may see a lot of it while trying to get into the various courses...  ;D


----------



## Bo (23 Aug 2006)

Seeing as how the majority of your OJT is spent in an office doing paperwork, you should pick a posting that has something to offer outside of work.

Who wants to live in Cold Lake for 6-8 months so you can do a clerk's job and hope to one day get a ride on a hornet?

You'll be doing pretty much the same job whether you're in Cold Lake or Montreal so why not go with the city that has the most to offer? Or get posted somewhere near home so you don't get lonely (it really sucks if you're the only OJT at the base).



EDIT:  438 squadron in St-Hubert is a great posting  8)


----------



## Magravan (23 Aug 2006)

I agree... Location will probably have a large part on people's decisions... Some will choose wanting to be close to home... Others to be as far away from home as the country will permit..


----------



## J_Muir (23 Aug 2006)

Bo said:
			
		

> EDIT:  438 squadron in St-Hubert is a great posting  8)



What made it a good posting for you? Was there lots to do when you weren't actually working? Did you get to fly every now and then?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Aug 2006)

Bo said:
			
		

> EDIT:  438 squadron in St-Hubert is a great posting  8)





			
				J_Muir said:
			
		

> What made it a good posting for you? Was there lots to do when you weren't actually working? Did you get to fly every now and then?
> 
> Thanks a lot



What's making it great is that there is obviously nothing for him to do, except peruse and post on army.ca during working hours, from his DND asset. ;D


----------



## Franko (23 Aug 2006)

Bo said:
			
		

> Seeing as how the majority of your OJT is spent in an office doing paperwork, you should pick a posting that has something to offer outside of work.
> 
> Who wants to live in Cold Lake for 6-8 months so you can do a clerk's job and hope to one day get a ride on a hornet?



Ummm....I don't know. Perhapse showing an actual interest and an actual WANT to be in their trade?     :



> You'll be doing pretty much the same job whether you're in Cold Lake or Montreal so why not go with the city that has the most to offer? Or get posted somewhere near home so you don't get lonely (it really sucks if you're the only OJT at the base).



It's called growing up. Sooner or later you're going to have to. What are going to do if you're ever deployed?

Seeing as your posting from a DND computer right now instead of working on your OJT....you have a ways to go.

I'm wasting my breath and bandwidth.

Regards


----------



## SupersonicMax (23 Aug 2006)

OJT is not a very busy time Recce...  I have plenty of time in a day for doing my job AND browsing the internet when I feel like it and it's not busy.  I think that during your OJT time, it's time to have fun and enjoy life while you have time for this.  Even though I would love to fly F-18s, I didn,t want to spend 1 year in Cold Lake during one of the few times in my life when I'll be ABLE to enjoy life...

My 2 cents.

Max


----------



## J_Muir (23 Aug 2006)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Even though I would love to fly F-18s, I didn,t want to spend 1 year in Cold Lake during one of the few times in my life when I'll be ABLE to enjoy life...
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> Max



Very true, and something I will certainly put a lot of thought into when the time roles around.


----------



## Franko (23 Aug 2006)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> OJT is not a very busy time Recce...  I have plenty of time in a day for doing my job AND browsing the internet when I feel like it and it's not busy.  I think that during your OJT time, it's time to have fun and enjoy life while you have time for this.



Never did any OJT....got in and haven't stopped in my trade since day 1.

The entire idea of OJT is to expose someone to their future trade and basically "prep" them for it. 

It is supposed to give you a leg up....not a break. 

You should take advantage of the opportunity and get as much out of it other than carpal tunnel. 

Regards


----------



## SupersonicMax (23 Aug 2006)

I can tell you there is a difference between what it should be and what it is.  We see parts of our job since we can't get to fly the planes too much (we can get in as PAX easily but stick time is harder to get).  I also can assure you that pilots have plenty of time to do whatever they want (or at least most of them) like looking around on the Internet.  So yes for me OJT is a relax time between 4 hard academic years at RMC (Mech Eng) and 3 other hard training years coming up.  And I think this mentality is shared amongs my peers and (thankfully) my superiors at work.

Max


----------



## jmnavy (23 Aug 2006)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> The entire idea of OJT is to expose someone to their future trade and basically "prep" them for it.



With that in mind, does anyone have thoughts on base would make for an interesting ojt assignment if I want to get into tac hel?  I was thinking about either Pet or Borden.  Any other suggestions/advice?  I'm not too worried about location (having a big city nearby etc.) I'm more interested in seeing what the job is like.

Thanks!


----------



## SupersonicMax (23 Aug 2006)

Valcartier or Edmonton are great too from what I hear from my friends at those places.

Max


----------



## pipstah (23 Aug 2006)

If you want to go to Pet dont forget its the spec ops squadron now...  :warstory:  For Valcartier, the pilots there are really cool, open minded and most of them have done their OJT time at the ops desk..wich is the same place you would be if you go there so they know how sometimes it sucks so they gladly accept a self loading baggage when they can. I think it is the same thing in Edmonton for having stayed there for a little week I really enjoyed the place too. I would only choose a tact hel squadron to go on OJT but I'm already sold to tact hel  :warstory:

As far as the OJT, I think that it is a break time between two hard course. We do have nice single shack and dont have to clean the room  ;D (oh and dont forget the air conditionner!! ) but it is a very intense course wherever you are... PFT, BFT, helo, multi or jet course. You should come take a look in CYMJ, you can tell by looking at a guy how long he's been there... it is a very demanding course but it is really rewarding at the end. Its always nice to see someone who has just completed his course after 7-9 months.


----------



## hollywood13 (23 Aug 2006)

Any comments on Comox, or Victoria for OJT??


----------



## Loachman (23 Aug 2006)

For the two recce callsigns, please back off.

OJT between flying courses is not normally an opportunity militarily, and as one who did it 28 years ago I can testify to how boring and stagnating it can be - and I was one of the luckier ones back then. I spent mine hanging around the Junior Leadership School in Summerside. The highlight was creating and running my own terrorist organization for the course final exercise. The rest was so boring that I began to contemplate reclassification to Infantry as I found the whole a** f**ce mentality to be a huge turn-off.

By all means, guys, base your choices on location and type of squadron. You're not going to get any stick time anywhere - and if you do, I'll eat these electrons. 427 Sqn's almost definitely not an option anymore, but the other Tac Hel Squadrons certainly are. We've got two OJT's in 400 Squadron Borden right now, both employed in Ops. We try to treat them decently. Both are out here on Ex Vigilant Guardian in Petawawa this week acting as No 2 Liaison Officer doing the rounds of the three Task Forces so I think that they're learning something useful.

This is a CF computer, too. I'm done for the day, nobody else needs it, and people much higher in rank than I can be seen facing green screens fairly frequently when they have the chance.


----------



## bison33 (23 Aug 2006)

hollywood13 said:
			
		

> Any comments on Comox, or Victoria for OJT??


You'd love Pat Bay.......30 some cliks from the fishheads, Vic is a nice place and 443 is (it was when I was there) one of the best kept secrets in the airforce


----------



## Zoomie (25 Aug 2006)

We keep our OJTs very busy and dole out the responsibility.  If you come to 442 Sqn, expect to be running the Ops desk and being the link between JRCC and our SAR birds.

We'll take you flying whenever you have free time - don't expect stick time unless we are on a long transit.  CF regulations state that in order to sit in the seat, we must be 1500' AGL - we usually work down around 500 - 1,000'.

As an OJTer you can expect whatever secondary duties your boss wants to throw at you, and more...


----------



## Strike (26 Aug 2006)

An OJT is whatever you want to make of it.  My first one was in Valcartier at the research centre.  It was a great work-up for my thesis before fourth year.  The next one was in Cold Lake working in Wing Ops.  Some might think it would have been a bore, but there was a huge turnover going on in the office and, save for the AdminO and the civvie in charge of the ranges, I was actually one of the high-time people in that office.  Pretty interesting to be a 2Lt, running weekly Ops briefs and flying schedule meetings for the week, and writing the user manual for the target and range booking program.  I also got to handle a few noise complaints, which was probably the most entertaining part as Maple Flag was in full swing...

"No ma'am, those circling lights over your house are not UFOs.  410 Sqn is practicing their night refueling.  No ma'am, I'm quite serious.  No ma'am, I'm NOT trying to hide anything from you.  They really are just planes..." ;D

This was also when the 1 CAD orders were coming out and there was a huge amount of photocopying going on -- thankfully, not by me!


----------



## T Man (26 Aug 2006)

I'll see if we (427) are still accepting OJT's. I think we are. As long as you have a security clearance Lvl II or higher. I will advise via these means.

You will not be doing paperwork. You will be working in ops. You can fly in the back as often as you want. You will get your BSERE, 9mm, C7, maybe C6 door gun, maybe ADVSERE, RUET, oh and don't forget gas hut!

I took an OJT with me on my last ex for a month doing. The kid was so smart he practically ran my ops for me. Big question you will have to ask is how long will you be there. If it is only for a month or so don't bother asking for pet. If you are here for six or more, PM me if you are serious. 

I couls also get you into 1 Wing HQ in Kingston for a while if you are interested. Computer background helps. Job may not be glorious but Kingston rocks.


----------



## Bograt (28 Aug 2006)

I have been telling all the people I can about taking an opportunity to go to Yellowknife.

For the folks that are in year three at Hogwarts, it is worth the consideration. It is a small unit, in a spectacular part of the country. It  definitely would be something to remember.


----------



## Sf2 (28 Aug 2006)

I did a summer OJT in Goose Bay - best OJT I ever did (I also have been with 15 Wing AMS, Snowbirds....)


----------



## Bo (28 Aug 2006)

J_Muir said:
			
		

> What made it a good posting for you? Was there lots to do when you weren't actually working? Did you get to fly every now and then?
> 
> Thanks a lot



Montreal man, Montreal!

When I'm not working, I'm either in the gym, playing base soccer, going on Griffon flights (maybe once every 2 weeks), flying on my own (practicing circuits), or surfing army.ca.

OJT is a time where you should work on improving yourself in some endeavor. Whether that be completing your OPME's, getting some flying hours, training hard in the gym, whatever.


----------



## J_Muir (28 Aug 2006)

Bo said:
			
		

> Montreal man, Montreal!
> 
> When I'm not working, I'm either in the gym, playing base soccer, going on Griffon flights (maybe once every 2 weeks), flying on my own (practicing circuits), or surfing army.ca.
> 
> OJT is a time where you should work on improving yourself in some endeavor. Whether that be completing your OPME's, getting some flying hours, training hard in the gym, whatever.



That sounds awesome Bo! I bet the nightlife in Montreal wasn't too shabby either  ;D . 

Thanks for the response


----------



## TheCheez (28 Aug 2006)

Bo said:
			
		

> Montreal man, Montreal!
> 
> When I'm not working, I'm either in the gym, playing base soccer, going on Griffon flights (maybe once every 2 weeks), flying on my own (practicing circuits), or surfing army.ca.
> 
> OJT is a time where you should work on improving yourself in some endeavor. Whether that be completing your OPME's, getting some flying hours, training hard in the gym, whatever.



Kingston wasn't the right fit eh?


----------



## Bo (28 Aug 2006)

If I wasn't the only OJT in Kingston, I would have stayed. I think you can relate Cheez . 

It's a great town and I enjoyed my time there.


----------



## T Man (3 Sep 2006)

427 is still accepting OJTs.


----------



## maniac779 (4 Sep 2006)

T-Man check your PMs


----------



## 23007 (5 Sep 2006)

I have done two OJT's so far in my relatively short career. My first one was in 2004 at 430ETAH in Valcartier. I was only there for 2 months and got a chance to see some really cool TacHel flying. So much so, that it convinced me to go TacHel.

My other OJT was at 425 ETAC in Bagotville. I was there for over a year and it was amazing. I got about 15 flights in the backseat of the hornet and managed to go to Homestead (outside of Miami) for 3 full weeks on TD in February. I flew practically everyday in the backseat and did BFM against F-16s and Air-to-Air refuelling with canadian hercs that came down with us. My buddy also got a chance to go to Denmark for 2 weeks immediately after I got back. He was actually the first ojt on squadron to do transatlantic in a Hornet. 425 is probably the best place for an OJT as they take super good care of you by giving you rides, taking you on TD (about once a month they took an OJT somewhere on TD), and making you feel part of the squadron. Oh, and the nightlife is decent, not like what I heard but still alright.

let me know if you have any questions...


----------



## TheCheez (5 Sep 2006)

23007 said:
			
		

> I have done two OJT's so far in my relatively short career. My first one was in 2004 at 430ETAH in Valcartier. I was only there for 2 months and got a chance to see some really cool TacHel flying. So much so, that it convinced me to go TacHel.
> 
> My other OJT was at 425 ETAC in Bagotville. I was there for over a year and it was amazing. I got about 15 flights in the backseat of the hornet and managed to go to Homestead (outside of Miami) for 3 full weeks on TD in February. I flew practically everyday in the backseat and did BFM against F-16s and Air-to-Air refuelling with canadian hercs that came down with us. My buddy also got a chance to go to Denmark for 2 weeks immediately after I got back. He was actually the first ojt on squadron to do transatlantic in a Hornet. 425 is probably the best place for an OJT as they take super good care of you by giving you rides, taking you on TD (about once a month they took an OJT somewhere on TD), and making you feel part of the squadron. Oh, and the nightlife is decent, not like what I heard but still alright.
> 
> let me know if you have any questions...



This is kinda what I was getting at in my first post. I was at 425 too and had an opposite experience, it all depends what you like in a job/home. I didn't like that no one really cared if I showed up for work, couldn't get rides(forget TD) and a lot of other security clearance issues. Bored through the winter(no car) and until you guys showed up there wasn't much of anyone around, it was already too late for me.

Ended up in Halifax RCC, a great city, at a job where I was expected in for shifts and given responsibility and a lot of meaningful work and most of my friends looked kinda horrified that I was somewhere that wouldn't let me cut loose at noon but it was a better fit for me, even without the flying.

Bottom line, keep doing the research and get somewhere you'll be happy.


----------



## maniac779 (6 Sep 2006)

Has anyone done, or know someone who has done OJT at a CFRC Det?

If so, can anyone comment?


----------



## Bograt (13 Sep 2006)

I did one.

OJTs are partly what you make of them, and what your boss makes of them. My OJT was as useful as it could have been. I was away on course a lot during my stay at a CFRC Det-  yet I did manage to get a Military Career Councilor (MCC) course. I did interviews and council outs. I got the chance to go to many schools and talk about life in the military and aviation.

I have friends who also did time at a CFRC Det, and they had opportunities to get their OPMEs done.

If you do get a chance to go to a CFRC ask to get a MCC course. 

Cheers


----------



## s25006 (15 Jan 2009)

I'm going to continue this topic (knowing that it is old), because I've been looking everywhere for answers to almost your exact original question, and know that it will come up again in the future.

I too have to make an OJT selection for this year, and wanted to know which would be the 'best' choice for a 32U.

I found almost nothing I didn't already know, but a couple of personal experiences on this thread were useful. I basically searched for what kind of operations I would like to see myself participating in in the near-far future, and this as an opportunity to base my actual training/posting preference on firsthand experience. 
I ended up searching for anything 'interesting' that the CF does with helicopters (I plan to ask for rotary wing as my first choice), and found as my choices: 

442 sqn from comox (search, rescue, and transport?), 
427 sqn from pet (SOAS), 
CFS alert.

Please correct me if I am wrong on the transport side of 442.

I would like more information on Alert, if anyone has any... I know there's probably not much in the form of rotary wing up there, but it couldn't hurt to look at some fixed-wing aircraft as well. I chose Alert after talking to a couple of guys that spent awhile up there, but I'm not going to give off secondhand stories here. If anyone has spent time there, I would like to hear about it...


----------



## Zoomie (15 Jan 2009)

442 has a transport sub-role - although usually this is only on the fixed wing side of the shop.  If you go there, you will work the Operations desk, dispatching FWSAR and RWSAR crews on SAR missions.

CFS Alert does not have any dedicated aviation support.  If you can get an OJT position up there - go for it - just don't expect anything pilot orientated.


----------



## Astrodog (15 Jan 2009)

If you want to live up north, I've heard that the folks up in Yellowknife are looking for a good OJT. Not sure if this still applies, but never hurts to ask.


----------



## Arctic007 (12 Apr 2009)

Astrodog said:
			
		

> If you want to live up north, I've heard that the folks up in Yellowknife are looking for a good OJT. Not sure if this still applies, but never hurts to ask.



They are indeed.  I hope to get one of these spots   Never hurts to ask and i'm quite sure they're looking for more than one person.  Great squadron, allow you to get involved in the real day to day running of an operational squadron and the Twin Otter is a truly great aircraft which you should get a chance to fly.  I mean c'mon, who here can say they've been in a "fixed" wing aircraft that lands with skis


----------



## infamous_p (23 Oct 2009)

Everyone, 

I would like some insight as well... or as much as I can get.

I'm graduating in six months, approaching the time to submit OJT posting preferences (I'm a pilot-awaiting-training). At this point, I'm torn between Trenton and Winnipeg. My interest is heavily in the multi-engine transport world.

I'm looking for as much information as I can get about both the bases and the cities (in the case of CFB Trenton, information on Belleville living would be appreciated). How is the work environment on either of the bases, at any of the squadrons, career opportunities at each base, atmosphere, quality of living in each city, etc. Where shall a young 2Lt have a more fruitful OJT experience?

And, of course, the ultimate question: which would you choose, and why? 

Any and all information would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elwood (25 Oct 2009)

Hey infamous_p,

Winnipeg 435 Sqn. OJT-ers are treated like gold and they get to go on a lot of trips up to Alert, Thule Greenland and other places as well as on SAR and air to air refueling trips. As long as you can do OJT in an operational squadron, you should do well. If you like a good night life Winnipeg would beat Belleville. But I must warn you... Winnipeg winters are terrible.


----------



## brian_k (11 Jan 2010)

Hopefully I can help some future OJTers a little by sharing my experience. I have done some OJT in Edmonton and Shearwater.
 First let me say 12 Wing is a great place for OJT. I live in Halifax, which is an amazing city and its only a short drive to Shearwater. When I was in Edmonton, which is were  I am originally from, I found 408 to be too small of a unit to do much as an OJT. Don't get me wrong, its a great unit, but it isn't the best place for OJT. You are stuck in one unit and there are only so many things an untrained 2Lt can do. 12 Wing is much bigger and it's easier to find interesting things to do. So far I have been sent to Yellowknife for Op Nanook, spent a week at sea on one of the Destroyers (which is amazing btw) and a few little courses here and there. Halifax itself is a party city which is always good and there is actually really decent surf here. Anyway, my advice is not to pick a place based on what aircraft they have, its not like you are being posted into a flying position, pick a city that you think you could easily waste a year and a half at. Good Luck


----------

